# Referer sperren htaccess



## Roger65 (2. Juni 2007)

Hallo,
ich bitte einmal um eure Hilfe, um eine bestimmte Domain über die htaccess zu sperren.
Seit ein paar Tagen erzeugt ein Html Link Validator ein paar GB Trafik am Tag auf einer meiner Domains und ich würde diesen gerne über den Referer ausperren. Ich weiß das, das nicht die Königslösung ist, kurzfristig weiß ich mir aber keinen anderen Rat, weil diese Domain mit wechselnden IP-Adressen (Arcor) meine Domain bearbeitet (saugt?).
Der Referer sieht wie folgt aus "Html Link Validator (www.lithopssoft.com)"
Nun möchte ich diesen gerne anhand der Zeichenfolge "lithopssoft" erkennen und ausschließen.
Kann mir jemand den Quelltext dazu nennen bzw. eine vernüftige Anleitung zur htaccess nennen?
Ich wäre wirklich sehr dankbar, wenn mir jemand kurzfristig helfen kann.

Viele Grüße
Roger


----------



## Nooe (4. Juni 2007)

```
RewriteEngine on
# Options +FollowSymlinks
RewriteCond %{HTTP_REFERER} lithopssoft\.com [NC]
RewriteRule .* - [F]
```


----------

